# Super Moon



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

That sounds awesome. We were down in the Gunny Gorge and the moon on the canyon walls was spectacular.


----------



## Vando (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice! We as well had a crew paddling slaughterhouse for the super moon. Two kayakers an four mini me's all sporting glow sticks. The left boof on slaughterhouse falls in to complete darkness was a life changer. Epic mission


----------



## WillYates (Aug 3, 2007)

We camped on Browns sat night and saw you guys! We we're on RL at the beginning. Probably hooting and hollering. I've always wanted to night float Browns. That might have been the tipping point I needed. Good work. 

The moon last night in Silverthorne looked like something from Thriller.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Four of us in kayaks ran 2 laps on Bridges section of the Poudre Saturday night. We put on around mid-night and took off around after two a.m. Fantastic evening paddling the "glow kayaks" and fun surfing waves and playing around. For most people rolling in the dark is the same as in the daytime (eyes closed). Some sections were quite dark as the moon just isn't as high in the sky as it will be in July and August but great runs nonetheless. Good times, good water!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, Will. I think we hooted back at you. We went by 4 camps that hooted at us.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I saw y'all floating down with the glow sticks right before we turned in! Glad you had a good run.

It was kind of nippy Sat pm. - did you notice the cold much?


----------



## planetsandman (May 23, 2011)

Well nothing so exciting out east (rapid wise), but our annual night time solstice canoe float on the North Fork/Mainstem Potomac was nothing short of spectacular with a 93% waxing moon. Filling up the stringer with 16"-24" channel cats was icing on the cake!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was in a dry suit, so I was very comfortable. In fact, I thought the water felt pretty warm on my face and hands. But my companions were in wet suits and they said they were pretty cold at the take-out.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I always wear my drysuit in my ducky, even on a hot day.

I remember a full moon Brown's run we did many years ago. What a special boating experience that was. Gotta do it again sometime soon.


----------

